# Thoughts on 135mm vs 145mm spacing?



## benwitt11 (May 1, 2005)

Am I correct in assuming that the only real reason for going to a 145mm rear is for a less dished wheel? 

Would be a disc brake application if that matters.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, you are correct, 145mm spacing is all about a less dished wheel, meaning a stronger wheel. It does'nt matter either if you use disc or rim brake Santana tandems have 160mm spacing. My Ventana(s) have 135mm spacing, I never had an issue with my rear wheels.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

135mm spaced rear wheels here for 5 years Ventana El Conquistador FS tandem(s). Never had uneven spoke tension, dish or the like become a problem. Rear wheels usually die a sudden traumatic death with a huge square edged impact, or they keep running for ever. Assuming a robust rim, and a well built wheel. Just jump straight to a Chris King heavy duty rear hub (stainless steel freehub body and heavy duty axle) 135mm spaced and you are all set.


----------

